# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία >  Αντικατάσταση μπροστινής ανάρτησης μεγαφώνων

## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Η κλασική βλάβη λόγο πολυκαιρίας, καίγεται η περιμετρική μεμβράνη στήριξης, τα ηχεία είναι τρίδρομα Philips εργοστασιακά ( ξύλο τριανταφυλλιάς) 100RMS.
Το θέμα είναι εάν υπάρχουν μεμβράνες , και που μπορούμε να τις βρούμε ?

----------


## leosedf

Ρώτα τον ίδιο που σου είπε το μυστικό για την τηλεόραση.
Και φυσικά μη μας πεις που βρήκες.

----------

dovegroup (01-02-12), haris_216 (01-02-12), herctrap (24-03-12), JOUN (01-02-12), KOKAR (01-02-12), Nemmesis (01-02-12), sv1ayb (01-02-12), takisegio (01-02-12)

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> Η κλασική βλάβη λόγο πολυκαιρίας, καίγεται η περιμετρική μεμβράνη στήριξης, τα ηχεία είναι τρίδρομα Philips εργοστασιακά ( ξύλο τριανταφυλλιάς) 100RMS.
> Το θέμα είναι εάν υπάρχουν μεμβράνες , και που μπορούμε να τις βρούμε ?


δεν ξερω αν εννοεις αυτα

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=....c0.m270.l1313

----------


## patent61

Ρε παιδιά ας σταματήσουμε πια αυτή την κόντρα. Αν ξέρει κάποιος που ασχολείται με ηχεία κάτι ας το πει, αν και νομίζω ότι το post του BESTCHRISS καλύπτει το θέμα.

----------


## KOKAR

> Ρώτα τον ίδιο που σου είπε το μυστικό για την τηλεόραση.
> Και φυσικά μη μας πεις που βρήκες.


πάντως δεν μπορείς να πεις....ζει σε ένα δικό του κόσμο !!!

----------


## crown

εσυ τελικα δεν το βαζειs κατω.μπραβο θρασοs

----------


## Phatt

http://www.megafoniki.gr/

----------

patent61 (01-02-12)

----------


## takisegio

> Ρώτα τον ίδιο που σου είπε το μυστικό για την τηλεόραση.
> Και φυσικά μη μας πεις που βρήκες.


μη το κανεις ετσι.............. θα κλαιει........

----------


## gnt

Παιδιά μη παλεύετε με λάστιχα... Σας παρουσιάζω την πατέντα ενός θείου μου:



Τα έφερα χτες από το χωριό για επιδιόρθωση...

----------

patent61 (04-02-12)

----------


## Nemmesis

μεγαλε τεχνικε.. γνωστη απλετων αγγλικων και με τα τοσα κοννε στο εξωτερικο ηρθες να ρωτησεις εμας του ταπινους?? η απλα ηθελες να πεις οτι εχεις ηχεια απο ξυλο τριανταφυλλιας ελπιζoντας καποιος να σου ζητησει και φωτο απο τα ηχεια σου?? οπου θα μας δειχνεις ποσο γυαλισμενο ειναι το ξυλο με λινκ να ακολουθει με την ΕΙΔΙΚΗ κρεμα γυαλισμοτος για ηχεια απο ξυλο τριανταφυλλιας που στην συσκευασια σου εκαναν δωρο πανακι με μικροϊνες 

παντος το ebay σε κατι τετοια ειναι θησαυρος... αν μπλεξεις με ελληνα να σου φερει κατι τετοιο κλαφτα χαραλαμπε... στο τελος θα σου πασαρει ηχεια  :Very Happy:  (τουλαχιστον οταν εψαξα εγω στην περιοχη μου)

----------


## Papas00zas

Πάλι τα ίδια. Βρε σεις πότε θα σταματήσετε επιτέλους; Σαν να είστε νιάνιαρα κάνετε. Έλεος

----------


## Nemmesis

ζηλευουμε φιλε!!! χαχα

----------

patent61 (02-02-12)

----------


## KOKAR

:Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## Papas00zas

Χωρίς λόγια! Δε περιγράφω άλλο!

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> δεν ξερω αν εννοεις αυτα
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=....c0.m270.l1313


Είσαι Θεός ..   :Wink: 
Thanks.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Ρώτα τον ίδιο που σου είπε το μυστικό για την τηλεόραση.
> Και φυσικά μη μας πεις που βρήκες.


Έχεις Σκυλιάσει ? ή μου φαίνεται ?

----------


## leosedf

Ποτέ φίλτατε Κυριάκο.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Έχεις Σκυλιάσει ? ή μου φαίνεται ?


μπα.. λαθος καταλαβες... προχωρα ακαθεκτος...

----------

patent61 (04-02-12)

----------


## Danza

Αν και μου την έχεις πεί σε άλλα πόστ. Δεν κρατώ κακία.

Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ

Αν δεν βρείς κόλλα (εποξική 2 συστατικών για ηχεία) πάρε loctite για βίδες, τσούζει λίγο η τιμή της αλλά κάνει εκπληκτική δουλειά, επίσης άστη να στεγνώσει με βάρος (πχ μια κατσαρόλα όπως στο βίντεο) πάνω απο 3-4 ώρες και να προσέξεις το κεντράρισμα μην σου ξεφύγει ο κώνος γιατί θα ξύνει το πηνίο στον μαγνήτη και θα καεί.
Αν δεν είσαι σίγουρος πήγαινε σε επαγγελματία πχ Μεγαφωνική, έχω ακούσει τα καλύτερα λόγια όπως και στον Πανταζόπουλο στην Αθήνα.

----------


## patent61

> Αν και μου την έχεις πεί σε άλλα πόστ. Δεν κρατώ κακία.


Γι αυτό σε πάω!!!

----------

Danza (07-02-12)

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Μετά από το τόσο θετικό κλίμα, είμαι υποχρεωμένος να πάρω ένα κουτί κορνεδάκια και να κεράσω την παρέα.  :Biggrin:

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> Μετά από το τόσο θετικό κλίμα, είμαι υποχρεωμένος να πάρω ένα κουτί κορνεδάκια και να κεράσω την παρέα.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBdsuwCevFk

----------


## Danza

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBdsuwCevFk


 :Lol: 




> Γι αυτό σε πάω!!!


Αμοιβαίο το αίσθημα!

----------

patent61 (07-02-12)

----------


## picdev

για να μην ανοίγω νέο θέμα, μπορεί κάποιος να πει πως αλλάζονται οι μεμβράνες ? θέλω να το κάνω σε κάτι ηχεία bosh.
Είδα κάποια βιντεάκια αλλά περιμένω να ακούσω και καμιά συμβουλή

----------


## Danza

> για να μην ανοίγω νέο θέμα, μπορεί κάποιος να πει πως αλλάζονται οι μεμβράνες ? θέλω να το κάνω σε κάτι ηχεία bosh.
> Είδα κάποια βιντεάκια αλλά περιμένω να ακούσω και καμιά συμβουλή


Δεν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος φίλε μου.....

----------


## megafoniki

AΑν θέλετε αλλαγή ανάρτησης σε μεγάφωνα, μπορείτε να απευθυνθείτε σε www.megafoniki.gr

----------


## herctrap

αληθεια γιατι μερικοι λενε "στις ακριες"

απο που εχει μεινει

???

----------

